# Brining Question



## suziquzie (Jul 2, 2008)

I promise, in advance, not to brine at 70 degrees for 2 days, thus avoiding starting the brined turkey debate of '08, summer version. 
OK! 
Maybe this should go in cookware....
The only thing we have big enough that will fit in the fridge is a stainless steel stockpot..... can I safely brine for a day in that without a reaction?
Stainless is non-reactive, correct? YT where are ya?...


----------



## Chicks (Jul 2, 2008)

IMHO Stainless steel is just fine in which to brine.  Can we put that to music??
Cin


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2008)

I brine mine in a ss stockpot - it will be just fine - and please, we can't take another great debate like that one!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2008)

SS is non-reactive for as long as you want.  I made corned beef in a SS stockpot once.  It was in there for 10 days or so.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 3, 2008)

I use the same thing...but when I needed to brine two turkeys, rather than spend another tidy sum on a pot, I bought a rubbermaid bucket.  No worries.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 3, 2008)

My other thought was just to use our cooler... but it's overkill this time.
For our wedding "reception" we marinated 50 lbs of pork ribs in a giant cooler for a day and a half. use ice instead of water and froze the pineapple juice we used in the marinade. 
Man those were some good ribs.....


----------



## jennyema (Jul 3, 2008)

Those ginormous ziplocks are great because they take up less room in the fridge than a big pot.


----------



## GB (Jul 3, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Those ginormous ziplocks are great because they take up less room in the fridge than a big pot.


Those make me nervous for brining though just because I would be scared they would open up of pop a leak or something.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 3, 2008)

GB said:


> Those make me nervous for brining though just because I would be scared they would open up of pop a leak or something.


 
If I have something really big like a turkey I do put them in a cooler usually.

But otherwise if you push all the air out they seem very stable.  You could double-bag them, too, if you wanted.  Pushing the air out really compacts them so you need less brine and they take up less room.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 22, 2008)

A broken bag would really not be good, with that being said, I use the giant size ziplock too - wrapped in another bag - those things are so big I could sleep in it!


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2008)

Suzi, you are in MN right? What is the temperature outside? I generally put my turkey in a SS stockpot and set it out on my deck in the fall. If I put it next to the house it doesn't freeze and thaws out quite nicely because of the salt in the brine. If its too warm outside that won't work for you, but I suspect you are likely in the safe zone. (Just make sure if you have a dog you tie down the lid to your stockpot...trust me...thats REALLY important!)

Vera, Rubbermaid bucket? Like one of those square jobbies with the lid? That sounds like the perfect plan. Why didn't I think of that before????


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 22, 2008)

Alix - rhetorical?


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 22, 2008)

Alix said:


> Suzi, you are in MN right? What is the temperature outside? I generally put my turkey in a SS stockpot and set it out on my deck in the fall. If I put it next to the house it doesn't freeze and thaws out quite nicely because of the salt in the brine. If its too warm outside that won't work for you, but I suspect you are likely in the safe zone. (Just make sure if you have a dog you tie down the lid to your stockpot...trust me...thats REALLY important!)
> 
> Vera, Rubbermaid bucket? Like one of those square jobbies with the lid? That sounds like the perfect plan. Why didn't I think of that before????




you got it!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2008)

so... how long would you brine a 9 pound turkey...( will be stuffed)
and what liquid would you use??  Just salt water?


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> alix - rhetorical?


woodshed!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 22, 2008)

use whatever you want!
Did an expensive one once with dark beer....
The last one (the one I started this thread about) was saltwater, oranges, and stuff I found in the spice cabinet. 
 
I'd say at least 6 hours. 24 is ok too. 
I'm not helpful...


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2008)

pdswife said:


> so... how long would you brine a 9 pound turkey...( will be stuffed)
> and what liquid would you use??  Just salt water?



Overnight in the stockpot. 1/4 cup of coarse salt and 1/4 cup brown sugar to a gallon or so of water. (Sorry I think in liters, you might need 1/2 cup of each for a gallon.)


----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Alix and Suzi!!

Think I'll do the brown sugar since it will taste better with the stuffing... I think.  lol!!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 22, 2008)

Alix said:


> Suzi, you are in MN right? What is the temperature outside? I generally put my turkey in a SS stockpot and set it out on my deck in the fall. If I put it next to the house it doesn't freeze and thaws out quite nicely because of the salt in the brine. If its too warm outside that won't work for you, but I suspect you are likely in the safe zone. (Just make sure if you have a dog you tie down the lid to your stockpot...trust me...thats REALLY important!)
> 
> Vera, Rubbermaid bucket? Like one of those square jobbies with the lid? That sounds like the perfect plan. Why didn't I think of that before????


 
If it gets any colder, brining outside would give me a huge chunk of turkey-stuffed ice!


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2008)

LMAO! Thats why you put it next to the house. The heat from your walls keeps the stockpot just above freezing and well within "safe range". LOL!!!

Just how cold IS it there? Its above zero here celcius...um...its...40F I think right now.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok I'm a little sarcastic today but I'm not ready for it... I think its 30 something. 
COLD!


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2008)

Alix said:


> LMAO! Thats why you put it next to the house. The heat from your walls keeps the stockpot just above freezing and well within "safe range". LOL!!!
> 
> Just how cold IS it there? Its above zero here celcius...um...its...40F I think right now.


I am jealous. It is about 20 F here today.


----------



## mackeeg (Nov 22, 2008)

I would like to brine this year. Is it just 1 cup of salt to a cup of sugar and the rest water?? The turkey isn't salty is it?


----------



## dit (Nov 24, 2008)

Mackeeg, I found these two links at the foodnetwork channel which look interesting from Tyler Florence and Alton Brown.  This forum won't let me post the hotlinks though...


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2008)

mackeeg said:


> I would like to brine this year. Is it just 1 cup of salt to a cup of sugar and the rest water?? The turkey isn't salty is it?



If you use that much salt and sugar you will need a lot of water. Scroll up to read my brining proportions.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 24, 2008)

Alix said:


> Overnight in the stockpot. 1/4 cup of coarse salt and 1/4 cup brown sugar to a gallon or so of water. (Sorry I think in liters, you might need 1/2 cup of each for a gallon.)


 
It's actually a cup of kosher salt per gallon. About 1/2 cup sugar or to taste.

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/brining.html


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2008)

Not in my recipe book its not Jenny. We find the equal proportions plenty salty and I think more would be far too salty for our family.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 24, 2008)

There are even recipes that call for more than 1 cup per gallon.  That would be too salty for me.  But supposedly you can brine faster by using more salt.

Low salt brining doesn't work as well.  There needs to be a certain concentration of salt in the liquid for the diffusion/osmosis to work.

Most brine recipes call for 1/1.  Some call for one half/1.  IMO 1/4 cup isn't nearly enough salt for it to work.


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2008)

Jenny, mine is in liters. As I said in my post, my conversion is not good so the user may have to use more. My actual recipe (which works beautifully for everything I've tried it on) is 1/4 cup of each to 2 liters of water. So...convert as you will.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 24, 2008)

How much salt makes a brine appears to vary according to whose recipe you look at.  The well known Alton Brown brine recipe:

*For the brine:*


1 cup kosher salt
1/2 cup light brown sugar
1 gallon vegetable stock
1 tablespoon black peppercorns
1/2 tablespoon allspice berries
1/2 tablespoon candied ginger
1 gallon iced water
This works out to a half cup per gallon of liquid.  If you use veggie base to make the veggie stock, there is added salt there.

The link Jenny provided mentions the significant differences in types of salt.  For example, if Alix's cookbook quotes 1/2 cup per gallon using table salt, that would be roughly equal to a cup of Diamond Crystal Kosher salt per gallon.  So maybye Alix's and Jennyema's recipes are closer than you would think at first.


----------

